# Kalamazoo Summer Translation Institute



## Costas (Feb 9, 2009)

From: Andrea Lingenfelter <[email protected]>
Subject: Summer Translation Institute
*****************************************************
Dear Colleagues,
I am writing to let you know about the four-week summer intensive program
about the business and practice of translation that we will be hosting at
Western Michigan University in Kalamazoo. The Summer Translation Institute
(STI), hosted by the Department of Foreign Languages at Western Michigan
University, offers a unique opportunity for language learners and
professionals to improve their translation skills while working on their
language proficiency. This program provides intensive translation training
in Japanese, Chinese, Arabic, and French.

We are eager to receive applications from advanced undergraduates, graduate
students, and international students who speak these languages natively.
Would you be willing to share this information with your students?

The STI will take place during from June 25 (Thursday) to July 24 (Friday).
The deadline for initial consideration for applications is March 15, 2009,
but applications received after that will be considered based on available
space. Housing will be available, and the university will provide visa
support for international applicants.

For more details regarding tuition, housing, application procedures,
curriculum, or faculty, and please see the website

http://www.wmich.edu/languages/summertranslation

or contact the Department of Foreign Languages at
[email protected] or TEL 269-387-3001.

GOALS - Training students in the nuts and bolts of translating to and from
the particular language of their specialty - Giving students the practical
skills and basic knowledge necessary to make a career of translation -
Preparing a future generation of translators specializing in practical and
literary translation - Raising awareness of the theoretical and practical
problems of translation, especially in regards to linguistic and cultural
issues

CURRICULUM All students in the Summer Translation Institute will take two
classes.

PRACTICUM IN TRANSLATION (3 credit hours). There will be four sections of
this class, one for students of Chinese, one for students of Arabic, one for
students of French, and one for students of Japanese. These classes are
designed to give students hands-on experience with translation with one
language in particular. Classroom exercises and discussion will focus on the
particular challenges of translating that particular language. Each section
will meet for 3 hours per day (MTWR) for four weeks (48 contact hours).

THEORY & BUSINESS OF TRANSLATION (2 credit hours). Students from the various
language sections will come together in this course to talk about
theoretical approaches to translation, practical problems translators
encounter, and preparing themselves for careers in translation. This course
is taught by experienced translators who have first-hand knowledge of the
work and demands placed upon professional translators.

In addition, course work will be supplemented with guest speakers. The
institute will bring four distinguished professionals and experts in the
field of translation to discuss their own translations and experiences in
translation.

We hope to see you in Kalamazoo!

Mustafa Mughazy (Arabic Linguistics)
Jeffrey Angles (Japanese Literature and Translation Studies)
Co-Directors, Summer Translation Institute

Department of Foreign Languages
Western Michigan University
Kalamazoo, MI 49008-5338
[email protected]
http://www.wmich.edu/languages/summertranslation/


----------

